# Accountants Daily: Australians have lost $63m to phone scams in 2021



## Jack Malarkey (Jan 11, 2016)

Accountants Daily

Tuesday 28 September 2021



Redirect Notice




*Australians have lost $63m to phone scams in 2021*

Scamwatch is urging people to be extra vigilant about scams after Australians reported a record $211 million in losses to scams so far this year, an 89 per cent increase compared to the same period last year.

The losses, reported between 1 January and 19 September, have already surpassed the $175.6 million reported to Scamwatch across all of last year.

“It’s very concerning to see these scams evolving and becoming more sophisticated to steal even more money from unsuspecting people,” ACCC deputy chair Delia Rickard said.

“While the proportion of reports involving a financial loss has dropped this year, the people who do lose money are losing bigger amounts. The average loss so far this year is about $11,000 compared to $7,000 for the same period in 2020.”

Many of these losses are from phone-based scams, which accounted for over $63.6 million (31 per cent) of the losses. Additionally, of the 213,000 reports that Scamwatch received so far this year, 113,000 were about phone scams.

Scammers call or text people and claim to be from well-known businesses or the government to steal people’s personal information.

“Scammers are pretending to be from companies such as Amazon or eBay and claiming large purchases have been made on the victim’s credit card. When they pretend to help you process a refund, they actually gain remote access to your computer and steal your personal and banking details,” Ms Rickard said.

“In August, the new Flubot malware scams masquerading as fake voicemail and parcel delivery scams exploded, which have resulted in more than 13,000 reports in just eight weeks.

“These scams are particularly concerning in our current climate, as many people are turning to online shopping because of the COVID-19 lockdowns.”

Scamwatch has noticed a significant increase in losses to phishing scams (261 per cent), remote access scams (144 per cent) and identity theft (234 per cent). As explained in August, losses to investment scams have also risen dramatically (172 per cent) in 2021.

“The rise in identity theft-related scams is particularly concerning, as scammers can use the personal information they obtain for use in other crimes,” Ms Rickard said.

“If you see a scam, please report it to Scamwatch, even if you haven’t lost any money. These reports are extremely important to us, as they provide key information about any emerging scams or trends.”

Information from these reports allows Scamwatch to work with a number of private and public organisations including government agencies and law enforcement to help disrupt scams and provide the best possible advice about how people can protect themselves.

For example, the ACCC has been sharing alleged scammer phone numbers with telecommunications providers for investigation and potential blocking, and has been working with the banks to raise awareness with their customers who may have been compromised by Flubot.

“Scammers are conning people out of more and more money, so it’s really important that everyone knows what to look out for and how to protect themselves,” Ms Rickard said.

“Remember, you never know who you are dealing with online. Scammers often pretend to be from a well-known organisation, such as a bank or the government, and they will pretend to offer you something such as money or a benefit, or claim that you are in trouble.

“Do not click on any links in messages that come to you out of the blue, and never provide any of your personal or banking details to someone you don’t personally know and trust.

“If you think something might be legitimate, call the organisation or government agency back using details you find in an independent search, rather than the details provided.”

Anyone who has provided their banking details to a scammer should contact their bank or financial institution as soon as possible.

People who suspect they may be a victim of identity theft should contact IDCARE on 1800 595 160 or via www.idcare.org. IDCARE is a free, government-funded service that works with individuals to develop a specific response plan to their situation and support them throughout the process.


----------



## Icecool (Feb 8, 2016)

Jack Malarkey said:


> Accountants Daily
> 
> Tuesday 28 September 2021
> 
> ...


It's no surprise Australians is one of the dumbest people in the World . Easily get Scam .


----------



## Mehmet2 (Sep 7, 2017)

Icecool said:


> It's no surprise Australians is one of the dumbest people in the World . Easily get Scam .


You are wrong Australian not dumbest but they got money and these scammers take advantage of us and other rich countries who have money that’s why they attacked us a lot. I myself get more than few calls everyday since 6 months. Scammers gets more smart everyday they call you and ask you to press 1 so you already know they scammer and you hang up I usually press 1 and keep them on the phone for a bit this helps only little they waste time therefore less victim. So scammers made a bait it’s easer to get more victims. They have so many new ways lately they call me from Australian mobile numbers even they call me from my own number so it’s a fake number and you call back that number that’s someone else not the real scammer and then you probably report to scam watch.com but you report wrong person.
So please be smart and try to keep these scammers on the phone so they can get less victim Mr IceCool and warn everyone in you family and around


----------



## Icecool (Feb 8, 2016)

Mehmet2 said:


> You are wrong Australian not dumbest but they got money and these scammers take advantage of us and other rich countries who have money that’s why they attacked us a lot. I myself get more than few calls everyday since 6 months. Scammers gets more smart everyday they call you and ask you to press 1 so you already know they scammer and you hang up I usually press 1 and keep them on the phone for a bit this helps only little they waste time therefore less victim. So scammers made a bait it’s easer to get more victims. They have so many new ways lately they call me from Australian mobile numbers even they call me from my own number so it’s a fake number and you call back that number that’s someone else not the real scammer and then you probably report to scam watch.com but you report wrong person.
> So please be smart and try to keep these scammers on the phone so they can get less victim Mr IceCool and warn everyone in you family and around


Australian got money right now ? Australians rank fourth highest in the world next to Denmark, the Netherlands and Norway with the highest household debts
Australian household debt is the highest in the world | Finder 
Do you know why the Australian economy was booming in the past . Its not becuase the Australians were brilliantly smart and hardworking that's for sure .But that's not going to last forever .How's Australia's external debts going ? Australia is on the decline by the year. I Seen it all about the scams . I got scam voice mails and scam emails all the time . I just ignore them .


----------



## Icecool (Feb 8, 2016)

look got a scam voicemail right now. it's a real mobile number. The scammers manage to use other peoples' mobile phone numbers to scam you.


----------

